# Melatonin



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Besides helping with sleep, does Melatonin help with DP/DR?????


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't see it helping... Unless you're getting a serious lack of sleep that's causing DP.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Besides helping with sleep, does Melatonin help with DP/DR?????


I agree with what Brando said. Someone on the forums posted about the benefits of Melatonin last night...username: Brian83

Anyways, cool avatar!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

it seems like melatonin would only make it worse if anything


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Theone2 said:


> Besides helping with sleep, does Melatonin help with DP/DR?????


My DD virtually follows sleep; length and quality.
Melatonin helps me to sleep better; so my answer would be 'yes'.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I did some research last night and read that it increases serotonin in the brain...


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

From my experience with melatonin (I have been using it since i was  i noticed that taking the required dosage 4 hours before sleeping, improves my sleep alot, and i mean ALOT.

But beside that, it makes my hypnagogia show up way more often, resulting in panic attacks sometimes.
And i have way more sleep paralysis symptoms when i take more than 3mg (2mg is my recommended dose).

I don't think it helps with DP unless DP is caused by lack of sleep or a jetlag (like brando already said)

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Theone2 said:


> Besides helping with sleep, does Melatonin help with DP/DR?????


Yes it helps. I've been taking it for several weeks. It's not a stand alone cure for dp, but just one of the many pieces of the puzzle that will in turn help the dp to fade away. Deep sleep is key to reducing anxiety. Anxiety fuels dp....so.........
Personally, along with melatonin, I would add tryptophan and 5HTP at night. B6 will help the synthesis
God Bless


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried melatonin and it just gave me extremely vivid dreams that made my dp worse because I kept confusing my dreams for reality.


----------



## Tenebris In Lux (Dec 5, 2010)

My body did not respond to melotonin. Funny thing is that it can knock out all of my relatives when they cannot sleep, but it did nothing for me.

Like mentioned, melotonin contains serotonin, but I prefer to get my serotonin via tablets or exercise/healthy diet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Melatonin helped me get some mental rest, its very cheap on ebay, highly recomend the lower dosages as the higher ones can be very intense.

3mg is more then enough for me


----------

